# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  Mimic Surgeon Fish

## Gary R

Got myself today a Mimic Surgeon fish also know as The Chocolate Surgeonfish, or Mimic Lemon Peel Tang, it has a yellow oval body when a juvenile and It has blue highlights around the eyes and gill covers, mimicking the Lemonpeel Angelfish.
When mature, the body color darkens towards tan with red highlights forming around the eyes and pectoral fins. The dorsal, anal, and caudal fins take on the hues of green but remain tipped with the tan body color.
As with all tangs and surgeon fish its diet will consists of eating algae and vegetarian items such as broccoli, lettuce, and dried seaweed.
At the moment this is in my holding tank for a couple of days until i know it is ok to be put into my main 150 gal tank.

as soon as this is done i will take a couple of pictures of it and post them on here.

Regards Gary

----------


## Anne

Looking forward to seeing your new fishy  :Smile:

----------


## kevy21

yeah cant wait to see some pics your tank sounds great from all the post youve done

----------


## Timo

Take a pic of it now i want to see it  :lol:

----------

